# End tables



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the end tables that I am working on. The wood is sapele and the opening on the front is for the drawer, just need more practice with dovetailing first. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great from what I can see. I'm looking forward to seeing this one completed. Nice work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, progress looks very promising. Hard to see it but that Sapele looks very nice too.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, it was from my phone. I will post some more pictures as it progresses.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't had a lot of time in the shop lately but I was able to glue them up and make the drawer slides. Thanks for looking.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

htank said:


> I haven't had a lot of time in the shop lately but I was able to glue them up and make the drawer slides. Thanks for looking.


Looks great!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

coming together nicely!


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

nice and clean design, you going great there!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice and simple.:thumbsup:


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Almost done, just have to sand them down again and apply the finish (prob poly).


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

htank said:


> Almost done, just have to sand them down again and apply the finish (prob poly).


Very nice!... Let's see those DT's!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Very nice!... Let's see those DT's!!!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 Here are some, not that good but they work


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

htank said:


> Here are some, not that good but they work


Looks pretty good to me!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you cut the DT's with a coping saw?
I think they look great!


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Capacity Workstation said:


> Did you cut the DT's with a coping saw?
> I think they look great!


No I have a lee nielson dt saw, the thing is great. Thank you


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks very nice. I love the grain of the top there. They look very good. I would hate to think what my DT's would look like. Yours look great.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Work looks great. I like how the character changes when the finish goes on. It's cool to see the difference. If you use an oil base polyurethane, I wouldn't suggest finishing the inside of the drawer with it. The smell will be around a while. How did you decide to run the grain front to back on the tops?












 







.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Work looks great. I like how the character changes when the finish goes on. It's cool to see the difference. If you use an oil base polyurethane, I wouldn't suggest finishing the inside of the drawer with it. The smell will be around a while. How did you decide to run the grain front to back on the tops?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i didn't really think it through, I got ahead of myself when I was laying it out and cutting the pieces for the top. I didn't want the end grain at the front of the table, but you live and learn I guess.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I we able to put a coat of poly on it today. Only one of the boards had the dark grain when I planned them down but I liked it so I made it the top. They don't match each other but I thought Ohh well


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice work. Have you done many dovetails. I've only tried to hand cut them once, and they came out pretty bad.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I somehow lost track of this thread, but I'm glad that I caught up with it. Awesome work. I love your dovetails. They look fantastic and I love the finish on these.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Finally finished them. It's funny how different the wood looks, but it is all the same. Thanks for looking.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow awsome, nice board selection for the tops with that grain!


----------

